# Legality Question About Guns for the winnys



## DMAX1518 (Sep 13, 2009)

You cannot purchase one if your under 21 but you can have one given to you as a gift. However you can not get a CCW permit or take advantage f the open carry laws until you are 21.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*lol*

todays gun laws are a joke i would say more than likely you can not own one till you are 21, because your great goverment says you have to regester it, the fact that you can go over to iraq at te age of 18 and get your tail shot off but you still can not have a beer or buy pistol till your 21. something wrong with that picture dont' you think. you can give to your politcians, your judges and your law enforcement for that. and if that wack job obama gets his healthcare bill, you soldiers that come from iraq and afgan, if you go to a doctor for post tramatic stress. those doctor visits are longer goning to be private for your great F.B.I. will have access to them. keeping from buying selling, or even possessing a firearm. that is one of things tht has been slipped into the bill. so if you want to blame someone from great freedom you have blame those that have allowed things to come to pass. like going through F.B.I. for gun ownership. :wink:


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

At least in Wisconsin you need to be 21 to buy one 18 to own one. Makes no sense and does nothing but be a pain in the rear for law abiding citizens, like most gun laws.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

drenalinxt said:


> todays gun laws are a joke i would say more than likely you can not own one till you are 21, because your great goverment says you have to regester it, the fact that you can go over to iraq at te age of 18 and get your tail shot off but you still can not have a beer or buy pistol till your 21. something wrong with that picture dont' you think. you can give to your politcians, your judges and your law enforcement for that. and if that wack job obama gets his healthcare bill, you soldiers that come from iraq and afgan, if you go to a doctor for post tramatic stress. those doctor visits are longer goning to be private for your great F.B.I. will have access to them. keeping from buying selling, or even possessing a firearm. that is one of things tht has been slipped into the bill. so if you want to blame someone from great freedom you have blame those that have allowed things to come to pass. like going through F.B.I. for gun ownership. :wink:


Well i am young but I do try to stay up on current events atleast to some point but wow. Like many said, it will be a cold freakin blizzard in hell before they take my guns away form me when I am still alive. This country is going to pot in a hurry with the communist in power. PTS disorder shouldnt have anything to do with wether you have a gun or not. I know a Vietnam vet and he has guns, and I am pretty sure he still has some of the lasting effects of PTS. He can still control himself but I know it definitly took a tole on his pshyce (I know I didnt spell that right). I would love to get me a Digitail Camo .45 or .40 or something but I want it to be in my name, and I already carry pistols in open carry for hunting and things since I was maybe 15 or 16 but they are my Grandpaws. I love this country and would stand proud for it but something in the rediculous laws gotta give, to much buearcacy

So nobody knows if a 19 year old can have a pistol registered to them, even if it was for a gift. I knew the CC permits wouldnt be effective till 21 but owning one should be 18 if you ask me.


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

wis_archer said:


> At least in Wisconsin you need to be 21 to buy one 18 to own one. Makes no sense and does nothing but be a pain in the rear for law abiding citizens, like most gun laws.


Here in Michigan, you can own a handgun at 18 and buy one in a private sale. You must be 21 in Michigan to get a CCW. The 21 year old age restriction is a Federal law and applies to all FFL sales.
Dan


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

One eye said:


> Here in Michigan, you can own a handgun at 18 and buy one in a private sale. You must be 21 in Michigan to get a CCW. The 21 year old age restriction is a Federal law and applies to all FFL sales.
> Dan


That makes more sense.

So if a law abiding 18 year old wants to buy a .44 mag revolver for deer hunting from a private owner he don't need to be 21?


----------



## DMAX1518 (Sep 13, 2009)

wis_archer said:


> That makes more sense.
> 
> So if a law abiding 18 year old wants to buy a .44 mag revolver for deer hunting from a private owner he don't need to be 21?


You still have to be 21 to purchase one but in most states you can legally hunt with a handgun at 18.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

In Indiana you can carry at age 18 with a PPP, but can not buy the ammo or the pistol until 21 YOA.

Crazy laws..


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Yea crazy laws, I mean if you are going to commit a crime. Its would be just as easy to carry a shotgun or highpowered rifle.


----------



## Puggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Just FYI, there is no such thing as a federal gun registration. And very few, if any, states have a gun registration law. (honestly don't think any states require registration, but not 100% sure). There are a few cities that require a gun registration/permit to legally have a gun even in your home. 

Now, as far as you purchasing a pistol from a licensed dealer, NO you cannot until you are 21. But, you can purchase from a private individual without an issue since there is no law regulating that. (that one may be iffy) Or have it "gifted" to you from a legal adult without issue. 

*Disclaimer: a lot of gun laws vary from state to state. I would contact the local authorities to make absolutely sure on all of the above.*


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I suppose it's probably like open carry

It's legal but you will get arrested (at least in Wisconsin) anyways


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

wis_archer said:


> I suppose it's probably like open carry
> 
> It's legal but you will get arrested (at least in Wisconsin) anyways


Not since this spring, the WI AG ruled against that practice.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, ok call me stupid, I have lots of guns but never actually bought one. What are they doing when they do the background check and all that other legal garbage. I always though that they registered it to your name as well, maybe I just wrong or they just do that in VA


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

z79outlaw said:


> Not since this spring, the WI AG ruled against that practice.


And the mayor of Milwaukee told the police to ignore the AGukey:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Handgun*

Must be 21 to buy a handgun, or ammo for a handgun ( federal Law) from a licensed FFL dealer. Of course, anyone can buy one from an individual no matter the age because no background check is done. 

The search is done by NICS (National Instsnt Criminal Search). Waiting periods were for hotheads to cool down, and to give them enough time to research. With the wonderful internet, they can do it instantly. All the check does is check to see if you can legally own the gun. ( Long gun, Handgun, or other ). The serial number from the gun isn't even on the paperwork yet. Once ok, then the rest of the info is recorded. The paperwork is then stored in the store vault, and after so many hours, the info from the nics call is gone. All they keep is the NTN number. Say, later you are found to be illegal, they go to all the forms with your number, go to the stores for addresses, and then come to find you (and more important, the gun). I won't go into the 21 age thing, cause of different opinions. The other hitch is you can buy a long gun anywhere, but a handgun has to be your state of residence. If out of state, it has to be shipped to an FFL in your state and you must pickup, and do the paperwork there.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

You don't have to wonder or guess or take advice from the internet.
The State statutes in Virginia are easily found online as are the Federal laws that would govern this exchange. Or, go give an attorney an hour's worth of fee and have he or she explain it to you.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Hoyt Hunter said:


> *Put up the title so the people that fuss about guns on here dont have to read so leave now if you still had to click
> 
> Sorry for rant now*
> 
> ...


Your "rant" as you called it is the reason for my making this post. I have firearms as well as others do here but this is the bowhuntinig section.

If threads like this are allowed in the bowhunting section then it becomes less of a bowhunting section daily!
I love my guns as much or more as anyone else but this section is for the bow and arrow weapons... :cheers:


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok to take up for myself, I put this in the bowhunting section simply because I looked for a gun section in the Great Outdoors and everywhere else on this site. Maybe I just didnt see it, but I looked. I know its archerytalk, but I mean its a open forum with lots of info

Ok well thanks for the explainations. I believe we have some goofy laws on the book, and I always wondered how that worked when you bought one.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Your "rant" as you called it is the reason for my making this post. I have firearms as well as others do here but this is the bowhuntinig section.
> 
> If threads like this are allowed in the bowhunting section then it becomes less of a bowhunting section daily!


 Actually this is called the Legislation and Hunting rights forum not Legislastion and BOWhunting rights forum


----------

